# My first grow rooms, need advise from the pro/am. got a bit crazy on this one



## bloodred (Feb 23, 2007)

I've started with a 15ft L , 10ft W, 8ft H room. 8 600w light , half mh, half hps's. I put 4 x4's on the cieling and attached eye hooks and rope to one end of the room for easy lowering and raiseing of the lights.

I have 2 eight inch 800 cfm inline fans bringing air in the room, one straight to room, the other comes up from basement and tee's off to both rows of lights and out to basement again, the fresh air intake comes up to my former floor register heater vent.

My exaust is located under my room in a bay in my basement, it's about 20ft long, 4ft wide , 4ft tall and completely sealed area. Inside I have positioned a carbon filter about 5ft tall on it's side with a 1200 cfm can fan which then connects to a 4ft silencer and then to an outside vent on the side of my basement wall outside, I also have all my ballast in this filter room (bay). this is positioned under my growroom with a hatch door to access the room from the basement.

*Note....  the intake fan going to the eight lights goes out it's own dedicated vent outside and not into the filter room underneath. 

I have 3 wall fans going in room too. I'm running a hydro drip system and have four buckets under each light for a total of 32 plants.

Problems arise when to many cooks in kitchen, me and five friends got together and put this together cause buying from clubs was killing are pockets.

Well that's pretty much it and I would like feedback on how this was set up.  We did a run but the plants got root aphids and flys, the quaility was awsome, but yeild was poor. Sour Desil... Veg'ed for 3months or more, plants where 3ft plus and still in 3in rockwooll due to contruction delays (friends) lol...

Questions:

1.  thinking of down sizeing room to six lights and starting another room with the extra 2. I think 8 lights was overkill for footprint of the room and wonder in any agree?  

2. If I downsize should i leave the 32 buckets or go to 24?

3. I was told that stagering Mh and hps's in the flowering stage is best, do any agree?

    If so, i put the light like this  2 mh side by side, 2 hps's side by side and so on.  Should I have mixed them  mh & hps side by side and so on??

4. On ventolation do you want more going out then coming in?

5. incaseing my carbon filter in a 20ft L x 4ft w, 4ft h sealed bay in my basement ( basically an oversized filter box ) how does that affect my 1200 cfm can fan exaust?

6. is it ok to send my intake air going through my lights directly outside unfilterd?? I was told no smell should go through the lights and should avoid putting the extra heat and humidity in the filter bay.

7. I got it so that if I'm standing outside my closed door of our grow room and put a smoke by the crack in the door, smoke is pulled in. I think that's right but not sure how you know if you takeing to much out to quik? If i where to add the air to the lights to the filter room (bay) that would be roughly 13 to 1400 cfm coming in and 1200 being sucked out and probally less being i got the filter and silencer hooked to the exaust. Without light air it's 800cfm in  and 1100 or so going out. any idea's??

Well i think i better end this novel, any input on any of the above whould be greatly appreciated.

   thanks


----------



## Bubby (Feb 23, 2007)

This sure sounds like an exciting project, you and your friends jumped in with both feet and put $$ into this (hope they split the bill too?). I'll help with what I can:

1. Originally you just had one big room, where everything has to flower at the same time? Splitting it into another room would allow a perpetual grow, so I'd definitely go with that.

4. Yes, this helps ensure that you won't have any lingering smell.

5. Is this an enclosed space? I'm not sure I really understand, but if you have all your ballasts in there, I'd stick a smoke detector along with them (just in case!).

6. Unless your lights have glass enclosures, I imagine there will still be a smell. If you DO have glass enclosures, then the intake for this fan should be from another room (so you're not sucking in any smell). Since it wouldn't smell, I would vent this into another room in my house, to save a few $$ on my heating bill. If you want to vent this outside it shouldn't be a problem.

7. I've never heard of any rule for how much air you should have comming in/going out. Did your last grow have fluctuating temperatures? If not, everything is probably just fine. 
If ventilation is your primary concern, look for temperature controllers (this isn't the right name for them). Basically it's a box that you plug your fans into, and when your room reaches a certain temperature, the fans will go on until it's back to normal.


Goodluck!


----------



## Greenfinger (Feb 24, 2007)

just a question have you got an  enviromental control unit ,as these are well worth you getting seaming you have spent all you have to date .

As every viewer of this post ,,,like me i am dreaming of that space you got


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry I am late...sounds like fun giving ideas to set this up.  First question would be what is your total plant limit?  32?


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 5, 2007)

dude, without sounding to negative.....you could get seriously screwed in this deal.  I know they're your "friends",  but thats a lot of friends in on the same secret.  That is your house, not your friends.  If they talk...and your raided...you lose YOUR house.  That setup definitely gives off the "seller" as opposed to "homegrown" user vibe.  Local papers eat that **** up.  Not much in the way of motivation to keep your friends silent.  You have put up everything to lose.  So what they each put in 400 bucks.You have every reason to uphold silence.  When those plants start to bud i don't see how all 5 of you can keep your mouths shut.  I would collect a pink slip to a car, some blank checks or something from them.  You may never intend to cash it or use it...but it helps the friends have an incentive to protect your ASSets as well as theirs!

Enough beating the horse...your setup kicks ***!

I don't think you could get to much air movement into that setup.  

Are you cloning?  If not you maybe starting with to many weak plants as opposed to disgarding the week and cloning the few kickass ones.  To me that would be a much better way to waste a couple months.  Likeyou said, the first time around didn't yeild that much.  Test, test, test, and when you've got right, than bust it balls to the wall for as long as you can.  You may need to start 25-30 or more seeds to get 3 really strong females to clone enough for 30+ plants.

I could be totally off base here though.  I'm still learning as well so take this as opinion as opposed to fact.

Good luck with the grow!

I've got NL X Shiva and Durban Poison X Skunk#1 growing now and white widow when i get my hydro and routine "fully" dialed in :headbang:


----------



## bloodred (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks for your replys, sorry it took so long to answer back. I'll get back to everyone for feed back when i got more time, thanks again for reading my post.


----------



## bloodred (Mar 27, 2007)

:headbang2: 


			
				Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Sorry I am late...sounds like fun giving ideas to set this up. First question would be what is your total plant limit? 32?


 
yes E-man 32 is my max to stay within the guidlines or so called guidlines, lol..   any advise you have would be appreciated.. thanks


----------



## bloodred (Mar 27, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> dude, without sounding to negative.....you could get seriously screwed in this deal. I know they're your "friends", but thats a lot of friends in on the same secret. That is your house, not your friends. If they talk...and your raided...you lose YOUR house. That setup definitely gives off the "seller" as opposed to "homegrown" user vibe. Local papers eat that **** up. Not much in the way of motivation to keep your friends silent. You have put up everything to lose. So what they each put in 400 bucks.You have every reason to uphold silence. When those plants start to bud i don't see how all 5 of you can keep your mouths shut. I would collect a pink slip to a car, some blank checks or something from them. You may never intend to cash it or use it...but it helps the friends have an incentive to protect your ASSets as well as theirs!
> 
> Enough beating the horse...your setup kicks ***!
> 
> ...


 

Yea I hear ya, I've been pretty cautious about staying with in the guidlines and rather than all of us doing separate places we decided to put all our resourses together and it's going pretty smooth considering. It's for all our personal use so theres no pressure to cover a certain amout and everyone pitches in on expenses regulary. So far so good, and everyone was pretty cool about a failed 1st attempted as far as quainity, but the quality was awsome so the room works well i guess, I know alot depends on genetics so it will take time to find the right mothers.

      cloneing is the next step i guess, i did'nt realalize how difficult it is to get a decent run in, so I'm forever learning and trying differant things, let u know how the next one goes.  good luck to ya and me.. lol


----------



## bloodred (Mar 27, 2007)

:guitar: 





			
				Greenfinger said:
			
		

> just a question have you got an enviromental control unit ,as these are well worth you getting seaming you have spent all you have to date .
> 
> As every viewer of this post ,,,like me i am dreaming of that space you got


 
I've got a Co2 monitor but have to save up for the rest that goes with it, in time..  ya I'm lucky to have the space i have..


----------



## bloodred (Mar 27, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> This sure sounds like an exciting project, you and your friends jumped in with both feet and put $$ into this (hope they split the bill too?). I'll help with what I can:
> 
> 1. Originally you just had one big room, where everything has to flower at the same time? Splitting it into another room would allow a perpetual grow, so I'd definitely go with that.
> 
> ...


 



thanks


----------

